

Objective-C vs. Java (From the Keen.io Client Code) - bribri
http://i.imgur.com/614WnuF.jpg

======
subliminalpanda
The Java code wouldn't look so bad if it was indented.

------
cpt1138
Why bias it with different font sizes?

